# Michael Haydn Symphonies without cellos???



## popof

:tiphat: I just read on Wikipedia that Michael Haydn composed all his symphonies without a cello part. It seems correct when I listen to my only CD with 3 of his symphonies - yet it is even not mentioned in the CD's notes.

Does anyone know what the story is? - Why did Joseph's younger brother eliminate cellos from his symphonies? Was it a practical consideration (lack of cellists) or some attempt to a new, personal sound? It seems to be unique in the symphony world.


----------



## Ramako

I'm no expert, but from my reading about the period it seems that double-basses were a bigger deal than 'cellos back then. Maybe his orchestra just skipped them out?


----------

